# Need help in Police clearance



## miszy (Feb 1, 2010)

Please help ! I need information how to get a police clearance in Dubai. I worked there for more than a year. I am now in US but my husband will have a job in Australia and the embassy needs the police clearance. I have one before I go but they current one. Is it possible to get one there? I can asked friend to do this or me. Any iformation will be appreciated.

Miszy


----------



## emarati (Jan 28, 2010)

I think you can ask your friends to do it for you.

They might need your passpost copy at least.

or try to do it through your embassy.


----------



## miszy (Feb 1, 2010)

emarati said:


> I think you can ask your friends to do it for you.
> 
> They might need your passpost copy at least.
> 
> or try to do it through your embassy.


Thank you for the reply. If it's possible for someone to do it for me I will call my friend to process it for me. You know someone who did this before? Because i really need it quick because if I will apply here many things to do like attestation in the FBI etc. It takes 8 to 10 weeks to process not to mention sendng it the police dept. which is validated by the uae embassy in washington.

Miszy


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

I will need a police clearance as well for my husband and self, before we leave in two months. What is the process here in Dubai? any office and a fee? I suppose it is only issued in Arabic?..


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

You can apply it online ...


Dubai Police

Contact No.:

To inquire about transactions submitted through the Internet

04/2014595 - 04/2014518

Contact information for applicants of the Criminal Record Verification "Certificate of Good Conduct", from abroad:

Contact numbers: +971 4 201 4518

+971 4 201 3484


Example of the request of "Criminal Record Verification", for residents abroad 
Example of the request of "finger print", for residents abroad 

Please send your certified fingerprint, together with the transaction number and required attachments, to: [email protected]


The certificate will issue in English.


For a person living in UAE the procedure is different. Thanks







miszy said:


> Please help ! I need information how to get a police clearance in Dubai. I worked there for more than a year. I am now in US but my husband will have a job in Australia and the embassy needs the police clearance. I have one before I go but they current one. Is it possible to get one there? I can asked friend to do this or me. Any iformation will be appreciated.
> 
> Miszy


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Sumair--I am a RESIDENT of Dubai--do you think you might be able to advise me as well?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have answered queries about this in my regular newspaper column, so here's a C&P for you

_These checks are often required in respect of certain employments, as it is essentially a ‘Good Conduct Certification Request’ and is obtained relatively easily. You can do this at major police stations where they will supply the forms. These usually have to be translated into Arabic, but on a quiet day you may be lucky enough to find a police officer who will do this for you. Otherwise there is a small typing charge – usually around Dhs 25 and you will have to organise this yourself, although there are small typing offices by most government buildings. You will require your passport and will have had to be a UAE resident for at least six months for a certificate to be issued. You will have fingerprints taken digitally. Two passport photographs are required, along with the fee of Dhs 110 for non citizens. This can be paid by bank draft payable to ‘Dubai Police HQ’ or in cash and a receipt will be issued. You will then usually wait for between three and seven days before the check is complete and a certificate is available for collection. More information can be found on the Dubai Police website www.dubaipolice.gov.ae ._

-


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Fill out the form at Dubai Police

You will be notified.

OR

visit personally to Police Headquarter , with photocopy of passport , two photograph , original passport.. fill the form at counter , pay the fee , and wait...
in 2-3 days visit again and obtain your certificate.




melbatoast said:


> Hi Sumair--I am a RESIDENT of Dubai--do you think you might be able to advise me as well?


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

My Thanks to Both of you! Sorry I missed that info in your "National" column--Elphaba, was there a sticky about leaving Dubai aside from the checklist link to the National article?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

melbatoast said:


> My Thanks to Both of you! Sorry I missed that info in your "National" column--Elphaba, was there a sticky about leaving Dubai aside from the checklist link to the National article?


I really don't expect anyone to remember anything I have written in the past (as if!!) although I'm covering it again shortly. 

We have not done a sticky about leaving Dubai. 

-


----------



## lisalou24 (Apr 22, 2010)

So....is it that not everyone requires a police clearance certificate? 

We are moving over to Dubai and wondered if we will be required to do one, and if this needs to be added to our 'To Do List'. 

Is it to check criminal records in all countries or just dubai? Not that I have a criminal record!!

Thanks


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

lisalou24 said:


> So....is it that not everyone requires a police clearance certificate?
> 
> We are moving over to Dubai and wondered if we will be required to do one, and if this needs to be added to our 'To Do List'.
> 
> ...


lisalou, in our case, 
we are getting the clearance certificate as we leave Dubai. it is required by our destination country, Spain.


----------

